# Norethisterone in Spain



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Just been asked the question on a forum that I moderate

"Is Norethisterone (or Noretisterona) available over the counter from farmacias in Spain." 

I know that some birth control related drugs are available OTC, either as the original or as a generic version but does anyone have an answer regarding this specific item?
Thanks.


----------

